# SWAP



## l4dva (14 Jul 2009)

I have a nice purple steel framed mountain bike, its a raleigh cyclone and its purple. Its all in working order apart from the front gear mech which works but you have to hold the shifter in place for it to stay in the bigger chain rings. I'm sure this is an easy fix though. My mate done a 70 mile charity ride on this bike a few weekends ago, even with the front gear mech issues.

I am after a steel frame or full bike to be used a single speed TT style bike. I want to build up a single speed race bike, and a swap for the MTB bike for a frame/wheels or even a full bike would be great! Dosen't have to be anything to fancy and I look forward to putting in a bit of elbow grease and work into getting the build completed.

If you don't want to swap for my MTB I could be willing to pay for your frame.

I am 5,10" tall so should be about a 54 cm frame

Thanks!


----------



## l4dva (2 Aug 2009)

If any one wants this MTB make me an offer, its gotta go I just don't have the space for it any more. Can post a pic if any one wants to see it


----------

